# 370Z Clutch/ Warranty Issue... HELP!



## iamkim0387 (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a 2012 370Z that has a little over 30,000 miles. Within the last few days I have noticed that the clutch is very soft, the pressure point is very close to the floor, and sometimes it even sticks to the floor. The car is still covered under its 3yr/36,000mi warranty so I took it to Hall Nissan down the street from where I live. They have had it most of the day and when they called, they told me what was needed and that it was not covered under warranty because the issue is from "riding the clutch". The problems they listed were the flywheel, clutch, throw out bearing, pilot bearing, and pressure plate. I do not ride the clutch and have never had a problem with any of my manual cars in the past varying from my 2005 Mustang GT to my 2008 Corvette before this Z. I need some advice, insight on what to do, and maybe some next steps because I don't feel like this sounds right. The car had a smell when I picked it up from the dealership. Hopefully they didn't try to make the problem worse. 

I was told by a family member that if the car is sitting... Put it in 3rd and let off the clutch. If it stalls then the clutch is fine and it does. 

Are they trying to get over on me?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan doesn't warranty what they consider "normal wear and tear items," such as brake pads, clutches, etc. In order for them to cover it, there would have to be a defect in said items. The only way they could see that is if they removed the clutch and even then I would be surprised if they didn't blame it on driver abuse. The only thing I can suggest, if you believe that it's caused by a defective clutch, would be to contact Nissan's customer service hotline @ 1-800-NISSAN-1.


----------

